# Pre-purchase exam with x-rays



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

If I were spending $12.5k on a horse, I would most certainly get x-rays done. Perhaps you could find a more reasonably priced vet to do the exam? Even with x-rays, a PPE would easily stay under $500 with my vet's office.


----------



## Betty (Dec 17, 2012)

There simply are no vets in my area who would charge $500 or less including x-rays. It costs about $50/view and to make it worth it you would need to take a few of each joint plus sedation in most cases.


----------



## Kootenay (Nov 7, 2010)

Looking at your other threads you live in Vancouver. When I boarded in Southlands it cost $700 to do a full exam and x-rays on my first horse. I doubt it's gone up that much in the past while, shop around!

It's expensive as heck to keep a horse you can't ride in the city. The first horse I vetted had been kept by her owner for 6/12 years. She failed the vet check miserably. Owners can't see everything, even if they are honest....


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Are you a gambler, Betty? That's what it boils down if you go without the x-rays. For me, I confess to gambling. All four of my horses were bought without an exam and are as I expected them to be. I also did not pay anything near $12.5k for any one of them - in fact what I paid for them as an aggregate would only amount to about half the amount of the one you're thinking of purchasing.

I like to think if I was going to invest that kind of money in one horse to be used competitively, I would spring for x-rays as part of the PPE. On the other hand, if you have confidence in the vet you're going to use, then perhaps a person could go without x-rays since the horse isn't a career jumper/hunter.

I also get shelling out PPE exam money can be a tricky business as well. Realistically, how many exams can a person be expected to pay for when doing the rounds looking for the right horse before they end up draining the old savings account dry?


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

I did a full work up PPE on my hunter gelding I purchased, with x rays of pretty much everything (and I mean everything lol) it still costs me a thousand less than what you're getting quoted. (obviously I'm in TX so that could be the difference also) I would see what other vets say, unless the vet quoting 2.5k is a really good one you like.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Never again will I buy a horse that hasn't had recent Xrays, or Xray myself- even if it meant a price negotiation, or waiting till I had the money.

My 3yo (then stallion) had been bought from the breeder by a dealer, and had maybe 10 rides on him. IF that. 

I rode him, loved him and did a PPE. He passed it with flying colours.

Due to unforseen circumstances, I had to part with him a year later. Again, he passed his PPE with a 1A, and the ladie's vet told her not to bother with Xrays, she wanted to anyway. He had a compact injury on his hind which sent him from €8000 to €0.

Before him, I went to try another horse. He was perfect in every way. He was still on his flexion, so we Xrayed the worst leg. Splint. So we passed. I spent a lot on that, but in the long run I spent less on vet fees


----------



## Betty (Dec 17, 2012)

I called about 6 vets and found one who charges $350 for 6 x-ray views and $45 for each additional. I'm going ahead with basic x-rays just in case as most everyone I've spoken with suggests it. Budgeting for $800 - $1000 for the full vet check. Horses are expensive : )


----------



## Draft lover (May 11, 2013)

I would get x rays no doubt. I have seen some come into the clinic Where I work for a PPE, with what appears to be a perfectly sound horse. I can't tell you how many times I have seen x rays show small changes in the navicular bone that will cause future problems which would end the horses career early. Or slight hock issues that will surface as lameness later on as well. Some things don't nessecarily show up right away. Worth the money for a piece of mind.


----------

